
Jesse Jackson to press for more inclusion in Amazon workplace - hacknat
http://www.seattletimes.com/business/amazon/jesse-jackson-to-press-for-inclusion-in-amazon-workplace/
======
hacknat
I'll be interested to see what he actually says, but if he's not including
politicians and the education system in his appeals for more diversity in tech
then he really isn't addressing the heart of the issue. Very few politicians
can claim coverage on this issue as they have been completely inept over the
past 30 years in making sure that our education system is equitable.

Washington State, in particular, has a terrible education system. The
differential in teacher salaries in that state is appalling, with local
property taxes making up an insane amount of most school districts' budgets
(much more than most states). In fact their State Supreme Court is currently
holding the legislature in contempt for under-funding the school system.

------
MCRed
This is pretty asinine. While Amazon is a horrific company to work for for
engineers (a very anti-engineering culture, despite the constant propaganda to
the contrary they are a retailer, not a tech company. AWS is an exception to
the rule.)

Amazon was the most diverse company I ever worked for. Women made up %40 of
our engineering teams, and as a white american I was generally a minority.

Their hiring process is totally asinine & incompetent- literally my boss was
dealing drugs in the parking garage to other employees during work hours, and
his training was a degree in criminal justice, he could barely operate excel--
yet he was in the hiring loop for programmers.

Yet they are diverse.

In fact, diversity is the only thing you can't complain about when it comes to
Amazon.

